# Tom here to talk about JXL Brass



## Real JXL (Nov 30, 2019)

Dear all on this site;

I am very proud the JXL Brass library is about to come out! So excited!!

Currently I am working on an impressive demo that highlights the softest of soft and the loudest of loud and all in between!

I will try to answer questions you might have. As some of you know I love the interaction with fellow composers around the world! 

Looking forward!

Xxx

Tom


----------



## Joël Dollié (Nov 30, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Dear all on this site;
> 
> I am very proud the JXL Brass library is about to come out! So excited!!
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,

Is the demo going to be EQ'd ?

I'm curious to hear how the brass sounds out of the box with the default mixes (the teaser did sound very hyped).

If you plan on EQing it, it would be great to also have an "unprocessed" version just to get an accurate idea of the default tone/room for all the brass in context.


----------



## Real JXL (Nov 30, 2019)

Joël Dollié said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Is the demo going to be EQ'd ?
> 
> ...




The demo was not eq-ed and does sound hyped like my brass always does... therefore we offer processed microphone mixes AND unprocessed... so people can process them selves... with the merge function in the Sine player you can downmix all your favorite mixes into one stream so you can run the library really light... you can create many favorite mixes like that depending on your needs!

Thanks for the question!


----------



## NoamL (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Tom,

Welcome!

In the video for JXLB, you have a big arc seating plan, on risers, for the 12 horns and 12 trombones. That makes a lot of sense for those huge ensembles. Are the smaller ensembles seated/panned in the classical orchestra style, or are they designed to be "part of" the large ensemble arcs?

I have one more question if that's allowed!  you have mentioned in your Studio Time videos that you use CS2 with some resampling/processing. A lot of people here were curious what you meant by that - is it generally EQ, reverb, denoising? And is the resampling just to save DSP or do you have another reason for finalizing the processing "within" the samples? Resampling seems like a great tool to personalize samples!


----------



## Real JXL (Nov 30, 2019)

All settings were recorded in classic panning setting... especially the bones, bass bones and cimbasso are next level patches they can sound so soft and warm that’s not in available at this level... over 5 levels to FFF...

All in classic setting. You can play with panning to make it wider or smaller in your panning image...


----------



## KEM (Nov 30, 2019)

Posted this in the other thread but I figured I'd post it here as well.

What are some specific features you incorporated into this library that you felt existing libraries on the market were lacking? And how has your experience with the SINE engine been so far as opposed to your go-to Kontakt?

Really excited for the library, I pre-ordered as soon as it went online!!


----------



## EricBarndollar (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Tom, thanks for putting this library together & answering questions!

One thing I'd love to see showcased in demos or walkthroughs is fast repetitions -- can the library convincingly handle double and triple tongued passages if those weren't recorded as specific articulations?


----------



## KallumS (Nov 30, 2019)

Tom!! Big fan. You've been on fire recently.


----------



## Real JXL (Nov 30, 2019)

EricWBarndollar said:


> Hi Tom, thanks for putting this library together & answering questions!
> 
> One thing I'd love to see showcased in demos or walkthroughs is fast repetitions -- can the library convincingly handle double and triple tongued passages if those weren't recorded as specific articulations?



The staccatissimo’s are so good snd punchy that with the RR it almost sounds like real thing...


----------



## Real JXL (Nov 30, 2019)

KallumS said:


> Tom!! Big fan. You've been on fire recently.


Thanks man!!


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 30, 2019)

Ah this is great you’ve joined here. I’m curious, will JXLB work well with the OT Berlin Orchestra (as it has been recorded in the same space) and specifically with Berlin Brass. What does JXLB do that Berlin Brass does not? Very excited about this release!


----------



## KEM (Nov 30, 2019)

I know you said you finished the score for Terminator Dark Fate in August, did you use JXL Brass on the score at all? Perhaps as a test run for it?


----------



## Real JXL (Nov 30, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Ah this is great you’ve joined here. I’m curious, will JXLB work well with the OT Berlin Orchestra (as it has been recorded in the same space) and specifically with Berlin Brass. What does JXLB do that Berlin Brass does not? Very excited about this release!



JXL Brass is really catering to all composers out there! From young to old... I sounds or very modern and hyped or very warm Tradional... either way... it’s the rich sound you need for all your orchestral needs... there is simply no competition for this library


----------



## cqd (Nov 30, 2019)

I presume everyone is reading Tom's replies in his voice?


----------



## Real JXL (Nov 30, 2019)

KEM said:


> I know you said you finished the score for Terminator Dark Fate in August, did you use JXL Brass on the score at all? Perhaps as a test run for it?


Not yet then! That was all live recorded here in LA


----------



## Real JXL (Nov 30, 2019)

cqd said:


> I presume everyone is reading Tom's replies in his voice?


Haha!! With that dutch accent I hope!!


----------



## Guffy (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Tom.

Will this do Inception horns?

Thanks


----------



## Real JXL (Nov 30, 2019)

Guffy said:


> Hi Tom.
> 
> Will this do Inception horns?
> 
> Thanks



Better than that!!!! The dynamic range is insane people will so happy with both the ultra soft corral and tripple fff blasts!


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 30, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> JXL Brass is really catering to all composers out there! From young to old... I sounds or very modern and hyped or very warm Tradional... either way... it’s the rich sound you need for all your orchestral needs... there is simply no competition for this library



I’ll definitely be buying this. Thanks man.

Can’t wait to see what the whole JXL Orchestra will be like in the near future!


----------



## KEM (Nov 30, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> I’ll definitely be buying this. Thanks man.
> 
> Can’t wait to see what the whole JXL Orchestra will be like in the near future!



I almost cried when I saw “JXL Series” on their webpage, just the idea of getting a full orchestra like this makes me so excited for the future!


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 30, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Better than that!!!! The dynamic range is insane people will so happy with both the ultra soft corral and tripple fff blasts!



Triple fff?

So fffffffff?!


----------



## Uiroo (Nov 30, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> Triple fff?
> 
> So fffffffff?!


Will f go to eleven?


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 30, 2019)

I don't want to push for information not out there yet, but in the videos you mention approaching OT in making a string library.

So ... what was the big decision in doing brass first?

Will your pre-order webinar show examples of how you will use this in writing music/layering?


----------



## Heledir (Nov 30, 2019)

Considering the size of the various brass sections, how much beer was consumed during the recording?

Dat zijn de belangrijke vragen...


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 30, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Haha!! With that dutch accent I hope!!


A Brash Library?


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 30, 2019)

Will you be considering a JXL Perc library in the future. I need that Mad Maxxness in my life Tom.

xxx

-DJ


----------



## axb312 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Tom ,

Welcome to the forum!

Why overwhelm the user with so many mic options (which most users will rarely or never use) instead of going for a wider set of articulations?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Tom,

It's great to see you here. I think we all are looking forward to seeing/hearing more of what your new library can do. Those walkthroughs can't come quickly enough. 

But I also just wanted to drop you a quick thank you for the all the great youtube content you've been pushing out there. I've found them fascinating, and I'm sure I'm not alone. So despite your busy schedule I do hope you keep them coming.

Regards, Michael.


----------



## Uiroo (Nov 30, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Hi Tom ,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Why overwhelm the user with so many mic options (which most users will rarely or never use) instead of going for a wider set of articulations?


Probably a lot cheaper to put more mics in the room instead of spending more money for the players.


----------



## KEM (Nov 30, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> Will you be considering a JXL Perc library in the future. I need that Mad Maxxness in my life Tom.
> 
> -DJ



I know you have LA Modern Percussion Daniel...


----------



## JF (Nov 30, 2019)

Besides the welcomed sampling of many dynamic layers, what else do you believe separates this library from others? Thanks!


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 30, 2019)

Why did you decide against horns a2?

Seems a shame, considering the horns a6 (in terms of 3 part writing).

I feel like horns a2 would have been really useful.

With other libraries offering proper divisi (msb/berlin/infinite), why did you decide not to go down that route?


----------



## Floris (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey Tom,

I noticed the library had quite a lot of microphone positions (16). What was the rationale behind this choice & do you have any tips/insights on how to use them effectively?


----------



## J-M (Nov 30, 2019)

Well damn, the man himself is here! Just wanted to say thank you for all the videos you and your team have put on Youtube...they are a goldmine of information!


----------



## barteredbride (Nov 30, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Dear all on this site;
> 
> I am very proud the JXL Brass library is about to come out! So excited!!
> 
> ...


Who is this Tom guy?? 

I can´t find anything in the Introduce Yourself section.

Is this him?


----------



## Kony (Nov 30, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> tripple fff blasts


Hey Tom, great to see you here! Will JXL Brass feature a motorbike-brass mix to recreate that Mad Max sound? (kidding)


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 30, 2019)

barteredbride said:


> Who is this Tom guy??
> 
> I can´t find anything in the Introduce Yourself section.
> 
> Is this him?


This made my fucking night!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 30, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Hi Tom ,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Why overwhelm the user with so many mic options (which most users will rarely or never use) instead of going for a wider set of articulations?



This one's pretty cut and dry. Recording more articulations takes much more time and is therefore much more expensive if you want to add different recorded notes, dynamic layers, round robins, scripting, etc. More mics = chuck up another one over there.


----------



## benatural (Nov 30, 2019)

Welcome Tom! Pre-ordered JXLB the day it went live. Just wanted to say thanks for your generosity toward the music writing community with your YouTube channel


----------



## axb312 (Nov 30, 2019)

Zhao Shen said:


> This one's pretty cut and dry. Recording more articulations takes much more time and is therefore much more expensive if you want to add different recorded notes, dynamic layers, round robins, scripting, etc. More mics = chuck up another one over there.



So, technically, they could have priced JXL Brass lower?


----------



## dogdad (Nov 30, 2019)

The library sounds great so far! When can we expect a full walkthrough? Will there possibly be some demo patches? 

As exciting as this brass library is I’d be even more excited for a JXL string library!

I also would like to take this opportunity to thank you for all the content you create for YouTube. I can’t overstate just how helpful it is. It’s incredibly generous of you. Thank you!


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 30, 2019)

axb312 said:


> So, technically, they could have priced JXL Brass lower?



The price would have been much more higher if they went for the "more articulations" route than the "more mics" route.
I'm sure only a limited amount of people would be able to buy a 1.5k to 2k USD library for a specific section (not a full orch library).

I can see them doing expansions though. They did it for the Berlin series.

EDITED: I also remember in one of the videos where Junkie XL was answering questions at an event (think it was NAMM), he said something like "they wanted to make the library accessible to as many users they can". I think this was an answer to a question about what kind of instruments they sampled and someone asked if they sampled an euphonium.
The question wasn't about articulations, but its the same in terms of "more recording sessions, which means more cost".
So they had a budget and sampled as many articulations they can within that budget (guessing).

If you wanted more articulations within this price, its not the number of mics they would need to sacrifice.
Its probably the dynamic layers they would need to sacrifice, if something needed to be sacrificed.
Would you want 3 dynamic layers with more articulations?
I personally would not. I would prefer the 5 dynamic layers and just release expansions for additional articulations.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi Tom, good to see you here.

I know this is not listed in the current Mic setups, but it would be great to get a traditional Mix setting and a hyped Mix setting kind of like how BBCSO has Mix1 and Mix2, mixed by Jake Jackson. These mixes utilize different mics to obtain a specific mix.

Thought this would be a great addition to what the library already offers.

Mix1 could be Alan Meyerson and Mix2 could be a JXL hyped mix :D


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 1, 2019)

axb312 said:


> So, technically, they could have priced JXL Brass lower?


That is a silly remark. _Technically _they could have given it away for free, but there is no reason to sell it for anything less than what they decide is a good price with respect to sales and for the company’s future.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 1, 2019)

Benjamin Duk said:


> I know this is not listed in the current Mic setups, but it would be great to get a traditional Mix setting and a hyped Mix setting kind of like how BBCSO has Mix1 and Mix2, mixed by Jake Jackson. These mixes utilize different mics to obtain a specific mix.
> 
> Thought this would be a great addition to what the library already offers.
> 
> Mix1 could be Alan Meyerson and Mix2 could be a JXL hyped mix :D


The beauty of the SINE player setup is that you can make a Benjamin Duk Mix1 and a Benjamin Duk Mix2 that each only use the RAM footprint of one mic.


----------



## Real JXL (Dec 1, 2019)

Benjamin Duk said:


> Hi Tom, good to see you here.
> 
> I know this is not listed in the current Mic setups, but it would be great to get a traditional Mix setting and a hyped Mix setting kind of like how BBCSO has Mix1 and Mix2, mixed by Jake Jackson. These mixes utilize different mics to obtain a specific mix.
> 
> ...



There are the natural non processed mics for natural warm sound and there are my mixes of the same mics processed to get the very big filmscoring sound


----------



## AllanH (Dec 1, 2019)

This has potential to be one of the most interesting releases of the year. I'm looking forward to hearing a play-though of the individual instruments and mixes. Welcome to the VIC, Tom!


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 1, 2019)

jacobthestupendous said:


> The beauty of the SINE player setup is that you can make a Benjamin Duk Mix1 and a Benjamin Duk Mix2 that each only use the RAM footprint of one mic.



Yes I am aware of the Mix downs you can do which I have to say is one of the best features ever.

What I was hoping for was a specific mix down of the Mics from Alan and Junkie. So for example Alan or Junkie would take the close, tree, ambient, gallery, mid etc and mix it down for a Mix and share it with us in how they like their brass mixes :D

Then they could share that Mix with the community.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 1, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> There are the natural non processed mics for natural warm sound and there are my mixes of the same mics processed to get the very big filmscoring sound



Thanks for the reply Tom and congrats on the library! This is great to hear. Really looking forward to seeing more demos of this library as well. Super excited!


----------



## Tice (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm only a baritone short of having a full brass band setup. Is there any chance you'll add baritones to this library at any point? Nobody seems to have them! 
In one of the videos there were what sounded like very loud trombones that were very bright and super raspy, taking their aggression much further than other libraries I've heard have. Will all the instruments have the same over-the-top aggressiveness to them or is that specific to the trombones? I'm loving the no-holds-barred fortissimo possibile!


----------



## tabulius (Dec 1, 2019)

I was thinking what I could ask, but honestly I just want an hour long deep walkthrough video with tons of demos  Looking forward hearing new stuff!


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 1, 2019)

count me in as an instant purchase!


----------



## matthieuL (Dec 1, 2019)

Hello Tom, it's nice to discuss with us and answer questions, thanks !
I would have 2 questions :

why no Solo Bass Trombone ? It's widely used in classical orchestrations and in many film scores. I'm 100% sure that not having it will miss me, and could avoid me to buy this library. Or when the new shop will be ready, maybe I could buy only the Bass Trombone from Berlin Brass...
comparing with Berlin Brass, I presume Trills could be made with the Legato/Runs patches, and all the crescendos/swells could be directly made with CC1 thanks to the 5 dynamic layers (which is much much more convenient). Am I correct ?
Matthieu


----------



## shawnsingh (Dec 1, 2019)

Also please do give our sincerest appreciation to the players and everyone involved, too. I don't have any experience with sampling myself, but I imagine it's quite an impressive feat of endurance, power, and skill, for each performer to push their chops to the limit for long sessions like that, while still producing top notch consistency!


----------



## axb312 (Dec 1, 2019)

gussunkri said:


> That is a silly remark. _Technically _they could have given it away for free, but there is no reason to sell it for anything less than what they decide is a good price with respect to sales and for the company’s future.



Perhaps it is a silly remark. Perhaps not.

Comparisons will be made sooner or later to CSB. Which has 4 dynamic layers and multiple round robins, and includes a wider articulation set and basic mutes, and sell for half the price of JXL Brass.

Or comparisons will be made to Century Brass, which I believe also has 4 dynamic layers, definitely has multiple round robins, more instruments and recorded mutes than CSB and whose full sales price is equal to the intro price of JXL Brass.

Course, Teldex has a special sound that works very well in an orchestral context. This, coupled with detailed sampling of basic articulations could be enough to sway the ball in OTs favor.

However, this is being touted as the ultimate Brass lib. It's expensive as is for me and I wish they'd included a wider articulation set and a well recorded set of mutes, to truly make it my Ultimate brass library. The multitude of mic options are wasted on me.

Still waiting to see detailed demos and walkthroughs. I also look forward to seeing JXL Strings, JXL Woodwinds, JXL Percussion and a JXL Choir .


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 1, 2019)

And, don't forget about Modern Scoring Brass (MSB).


----------



## brenneisen (Dec 1, 2019)

Noeticus said:


> And, don't forget about Modern Scoring Brass (MSB).



the tone is not there so it's not really a contender


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 1, 2019)

What's funny is that they sample real instruments, yet people still don't like certain real tones, but then wouldn't a touch of EQ push it into place?


----------



## Real JXL (Dec 2, 2019)

matthieuL said:


> Hello Tom, it's nice to discuss with us and answer questions, thanks !
> I would have 2 questions :
> 
> why no Solo Bass Trombone ? It's widely used in classical orchestrations and in many film scores. I'm 100% sure that not having it will miss me, and could avoid me to buy this library. Or when the new shop will be ready, maybe I could buy only the Bass Trombone from Berlin Brass...
> ...



What was super important to me for the JXL brass library is to do it absolutely right! We made an analysis what was doable and affordable. Many libraries rush out all kinds of articulations and instruments and cutting so many corners along the way. I didn’t wanted to do that... we spend over 45 days of recording to get just these 8 articulations really right and almost perfectly consistent.

More articulations and instruments could be released in the future but we haven’t discussed that yet...

But as for these instruments and their articulations, there is no comparison out there


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 2, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> What was super important to me for the JXL brass library is to do it absolutely right! We made an analysis what was doable and affordable. Many libraries rush out all kinds of articulations and instruments and cutting so many corners along the way. I didn’t wanted to do that... we spend over 45 days of recording to get just these 8 articulations really right and almost perfectly consistent.
> 
> More articulations and instruments could be released in the future but we haven’t discussed that yet...
> 
> But as for these instruments and their articulations, there is no comparison out there



Much respect to your enthusiasm and perfectionism.

And I really do hope you have a discussion with OT about an expansion


----------



## 2chris (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi Tom,

I'm a big fan of your work and youtube series. 

How do you plan to use the library as a working composer? 

Will it alleviate the need for real players on some projects all together? 
Will you layer this with real players to cut down on section size (save on the film budget - the dutch way haha)? 
Or is this a mock up tool for you to get a cue approved to get recorded?
All of the above, or something else?

You should definitely consider a "solo" library with legatos once this takes off like I expect it will.


----------



## Real JXL (Dec 2, 2019)

2chris said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I'm a big fan of your work and youtube series.
> 
> ...



Except for bass bones and cimbasso all instruments are also available as solo instruments with proper true legato...


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi Tom, glad to see you joining our avid community.

One (simple) question : can we achieve multi tonguing "à la John Williams" ?


----------



## Real JXL (Dec 2, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Hi Tom, glad to see you joining our avid community.
> 
> One (simple) question : can we achieve multi tonguing "à la John Williams" ?



Yes very easy with the staccatissimo's and their round robins.... It's more effective that actual recorded double or triple tonguing because of timing issues... You could time stretch these in the sampler but you loose all sound quality because of this...

Until samplers can actually deliver true high quality time stretching compression ( and we are a long way off for that because of computing power needed to do that right ), this is the most effective because you also can impact the dynamic of each tonguing... I hope that makes sense...


----------



## AlexRuger (Dec 2, 2019)

Thomasio! Good to have you here man  Can't wait to check out the library!


----------



## SBK (Dec 2, 2019)

sorry for a tiny off-topic, but please do release those hard-hitting drums - toms like from Mad Maxx too!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 2, 2019)

Curious to know when we are going to see a walkthrough and hear demos? Sorry if this being impatient. Are they going to arrive before the Preorder is over?


----------



## Real JXL (Dec 3, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Curious to know when we are going to see a walkthrough and hear demos? Sorry if this being impatient. Are they going to arrive before the Preorder is over?


Very very soon!!


----------



## EricBarndollar (Dec 3, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Until samplers can actually deliver true high quality time stretching compression ( and we are a long way off for that because of computing power needed to do that right ), this is the most effective because you also can impact the dynamic of each tonguing... I hope that makes sense...



Future feature suggestion for the SINE player then 

I realize that high quality realtime stretching is hard, but how about allowing a fixed time stretch to an input tempo, running a great time stretching algorithm offline, and then having those recomputed samples ready to play back in realtime? Wouldn't work for accelerandos, etc., in the middle of a passage, but it would probably cover the majority of use cases.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 3, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Very very soon!!



Just think of us as a demanding director who must have his cue mocked up by the end of the day


----------



## Tice (Dec 3, 2019)

How well suited is the way you operate the library for turning your DAW project into sheet music? When making it sound as good as possible in your DAW will you still have to sacrifice readability as sheet music?


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Dec 3, 2019)

First of all, so stoked to have you here with us mere mortals <3 Huge fan of your work!

My main question would be resources - what are sort of realistic templates if one has just 32 gigs of ram or 64 or 128 and how well the library allows one to sort of tweak the fingerprint in this accord


----------



## Real JXL (Dec 3, 2019)

EricWBarndollar said:


> Future feature suggestion for the SINE player then
> 
> I realize that high quality realtime stretching is hard, but how about allowing a fixed time stretch to an input tempo, running a great time stretching algorithm offline, and then having those recomputed samples ready to play back in realtime? Wouldn't work for accelerandos, etc., in the middle of a passage, but it would probably cover the majority of use cases.



This is an interesting approach but since we all deal with picture changes and tempo changes after you wrote a piece this is not speeding up the workflow I feel...


----------



## Real JXL (Dec 3, 2019)

Celestial Aeon said:


> First of all, so stoked to have you here with us mere mortals <3 Huge fan of your work!
> 
> My main question would be resources - what are sort of realistic templates if one has just 32 gigs of ram or 64 or 128 and how well the library allows one to sort of tweak the fingerprint in this accord



The way the library is build is that you can downmix in Sine your favorite microphones setting to just one single stream of audio. That way even the oldest computers with slower cpu or disk speed can run the JXL Brass Library in a template setting... Currently a downmix of all microphones to one stream takes about 10 minutes on my system... This depends from system to system in regards of CPU and disk speed. After the down mix ALL articulations are now using the new stream... You can create many if you want depending on your project.


----------



## Real JXL (Dec 3, 2019)

Tice said:


> How well suited is the way you operate the library for turning your DAW project into sheet music? When making it sound as good as possible in your DAW will you still have to sacrifice readability as sheet music?




You should watch some of my video's to see how I work... I would use the brass library to write proper so orchestration is one on one.

I do have additional tracks that I use for production purposes only and they will be deleted when a cubase session is send to orchestration OR it will be in a folder called "Do NOT Orchestrate"...

Does this makes sense?


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Dec 3, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> The way the library is build is that you can downmix in Sine your favorite microphones setting to just one single stream of audio. That way even the oldest computers with slower cpu or disk speed can run the JXL Brass Library in a template setting... Currently a downmix of all microphones to one stream takes about 10 minutes on my system... This depends from system to system in regards of CPU and disk speed. After the down mix ALL articulations are now using the new stream... You can create many if you want depending on your project.



Thank you for the clarification and I have to say that sounds like a detail that can be extremely useful in many situations! I would love to see this kind of modularity and efficency "boosting" become an industry standard if it works as well as I imagine! <3


----------



## Real JXL (Dec 3, 2019)

Celestial Aeon said:


> Thank you for the clarification and I have to say that sounds like a detail that can be extremely useful in many situations! I would love to see this kind of modularity and efficency "boosting" become an industry standard if it works as well as I imagine! <3




You could for instance also create 2 stereo stems... one merge goes to the front speakers and one merge goes to the surround speakers...

or 3 if you want to include the centre speaker...


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Dec 3, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> You could for instance also create 2 stereo stems... one merge goes to the front speakers and one merge goes to the surround speakers...
> 
> or 3 if you want to include the centre speaker...



That's a good example! And in general I really like the idea where you take the concept of "just mics" further and approach it from more like this concept where the wav files / mic folders are more like a resource instead of "the beef" and the actual beef is defined dynamically to whatever spec one needs and then you start working with the customised set up you built from the resources that were just the starting point. Anything that allows the sound library to become even more customisable tool for the project in question is always a welcome step.


----------



## meradium (Dec 3, 2019)

Kind of reminds me of all the other "next Gen" announcements... Does that really still work to promote sampling products?...


----------



## Tice (Dec 4, 2019)

Thank you for answering my question!
I'm very hands-on with my orchestrating, especially because often a mockup will not sound exactly like I intend the musicians to sound. (this is especially true for things like choir, where samples just aren't able to reproduce authentic sound very well) So whenever a library does let me make mock-ups that sound exactly right I'm very happy. Saves me a lot of time in orchestration.
(It's also why I stay on the lookout for a baritone, because when writing mock-ups for brass band, using a euphonium instead just won't sound right)
I'm very excited about what I've heard so far with how aggressive your brass is sounding! It seems to me like you've really found some holes in what is available for brass libraries by competitors and are able to provide what has been missing.


----------



## Real JXL (Dec 4, 2019)

Tice said:


> Thank you for answering my question!
> I'm very hands-on with my orchestrating, especially because often a mockup will not sound exactly like I intend the musicians to sound. (this is especially true for things like choir, where samples just aren't able to reproduce authentic sound very well) So whenever a library does let me make mock-ups that sound exactly right I'm very happy. Saves me a lot of time in orchestration.
> (It's also why I stay on the lookout for a baritone, because when writing mock-ups for brass band, using a euphonium instead just won't sound right)
> I'm very excited about what I've heard so far with how aggressive your brass is sounding! It seems to me like you've really found some holes in what is available for brass libraries by competitors and are able to provide what has been missing.




Thank you! For me funny enough, what I was missing besides being super loud is a library that is also super quite and warm.... The Cimbasso’s and Trombones on ppp sounds so silky warm and smooth


----------



## Tice (Dec 4, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Thank you! For me funny enough, what I was missing besides being super loud is a library that is also super quite and warm.... The Cimbasso’s and Trombones on ppp sounds so silky warm and smooth



I'm so excited to hear the demos of it! Can't wait!


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 4, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Thank you! For me funny enough, what I was missing besides being super loud is a library that is also super quite and warm.... The Cimbasso’s and Trombones on ppp sounds so silky warm and smooth



This is definitely re-assuring to hear :D

Post the demos


----------



## KEM (Dec 6, 2019)

Sounds amazing Tom! Can't wait!!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 6, 2019)

I think it’s the best sounding brass library I’ve heard


----------



## Tice (Dec 6, 2019)

It's an extraordinary sounding library alright. It's definitely gotten it's own feel to it.
Did anybody else feel that the staccato and marcato on close mics only sounded more dry than the close mic sustains did? Or was that just my imagination?


----------



## Tice (Dec 7, 2019)

I have another question:
With the sound you achieved on Fury Road being a major part of what people were expecting from this library, was the option ever on the table to record this library at Trackdown to stay as close to that sound as possible? If that was ever a consideration, how did the choice end up on recording at Teldex?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 7, 2019)

Tice said:


> I have another question:
> With the sound you achieved on Fury Road being a major part of what people were expecting from this library, was the option ever on the table to record this library at Trackdown to stay as close to that sound as possible? If that was ever a consideration, how did the choice end up on recording at Teldex?


CSB exists for trackdown if mocking up 1 movie is your goal

I wouldnt fall into the trap of thinking they spent all this time and money to make the "next generation fury road toolkit" any more than HZ strings was going to be "Jack sparrow toolkit". 

luckily instead of being niche and artsy, Tom decided to make a general brass toolkit. As far as his choice for teldex, likely his choice to work with OT would be fueled by his experience with their libraries. In his template videos he has CSS but prefers berlin strings- so certainly sonic flavor is a big pull, but likely how in depth and prestine the raw sampling is.


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 7, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Except for bass bones and cimbasso all instruments are also available as solo instruments with proper true legato...



Tom, a few of us are wondering if you could clarify legato within this library? Are the large sections also available with legato?


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 7, 2019)

Peter Satera said:


> Tom, a few of us are wondering if you could clarify legato within this library? Are the large sections also available with legato?


I think I saw Legato for all instruments and sections. But I'm not sure 100% sure.
Aside from the playable runs, I think other articulations were consistent across everything.

After their webpage gets fixed, trying going to this page. Currently, the list is gone. It was working yesterday, so probably a temporary glitch.








Tom Holkenborg's Brass


Tom Holkenborg's Brass offers a full orchestral brass set-up in a single package, recorded with a highly consistent set of articulations for all instruments and sections. Classic brass instruments - including trumpets, french horns, trombones, cimbassi and a tuba - were sampled in several...




www.orchestraltools.com





Go to the "Instruments" tab. It should display a list of available instruments/sections and you'll be able to display a drop down menu when you click them with a list of available articulations.


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 7, 2019)

Raphioli said:


> I think I saw Legato for all instruments and sections. But I'm not sure 100% sure.
> Aside from the playable runs, I think other articulations were consistent across everything.
> 
> After their webpage gets fixed, trying going to this page. Currently, the list is gone. It was working yesterday, so probably a temporary glitch.
> ...



Yeah, I've been looking at that recently, but like yourself can't remember seeing legato, and therefore not sure 100%. Others have said there doesn't seem to be, as it wasn't shown in the walkthrough, but it's only part 1. It may also be polyphonic, therefore is shown in the demo, just not focused on.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 7, 2019)

Peter Satera said:


> Yeah, I've been looking at that recently, but like yourself can't remember seeing legato, and therefore not sure 100%. Others have said there doesn't seem to be, as it wasn't shown in the walkthrough, but it's only part 1. It may also be polyphonic, therefore is shown in the demo, just not focused on.



I cant see the instrument page anymore either, but from memory, there is legato for everything, with trumpets and horns getting legato runs.

I don't think it has polyphonic legato.


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 7, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> I cant see the instrument page anymore either, but from memory, there is legato for everything, with trumpets and horns getting legato runs.
> 
> I don't think it has polyphonic legato.



That's good if you remember it. As soon as a few people said it..I had that niggle in my mind, doubting that it was mentioned.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 7, 2019)

"extremely consistent set of articulations except legato" 

oddly I'd rather glissando patches than trombone legato XD

a certain high budget library forgot trombone legato  doubt OT would ever make such a mistake


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 7, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> "extremely consistent set of articulations except legato"
> 
> oddly I'd rather glissando patches than trombone legato XD
> 
> a certain high budget library forgot trombone legato  doubt OT would ever make such a mistake



Yeah, especially since it's so prominent in the entire metro ark collection.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 7, 2019)

Peter Satera said:


> Yeah, especially since it's so prominent in the entire metro ark collection.


ark wasnt a brass library


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 7, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> ark wasnt a brass library



Sorry, I should make myself clearer. I meant that Metro Ark focused on some awesome Legato patches, it would be a little strange not to have it in a dedicated Brass lib like JXL.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 7, 2019)

Peter Satera said:


> Sorry, I should make myself clearer. I meant that Metro Ark focused on some awesome Legato patches, it would be a little strange not to have it in a dedicated Brass lib like JXL.


I think the horns are the only brass with legato in ark 1. 

I was referencing a top dollar brass library that shipped without legato on trombones - was a bit tongue in cheek, although I suppose people who dont get the reference might be outright confused at what I was trying to say lol


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 7, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I think the horns are the only brass with legato in ark 1.
> 
> I was referencing a top dollar brass library that shipped without legato on trombones - was a bit tongue in cheek, although I suppose people who dont get the reference might be outright confused at what I was trying to say lol



Haha,I get you. 

Yeah, 
MA1 only had horns. 
MA2 had Tuba, Fluegelhorns, Bass Trumpets, Euphoniums, Ring Tubas. 
MA3 had none, 
MA4 has Horn Wagner Tube & Trombone, Trumpet & Muted Trumpet, Flute English Horn & Muted Trumpet, Bassoon & Horn, Bass Clarinet & Muted Bass Trombone, Bass Clarinet Bass Saxophone & Cimbasso, Contrabassoon Euphonium & Tuba.

Hmm...looking at that OT lineup makes me side even further to JXL. XD


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 7, 2019)

Peter Satera said:


> Tom, a few of us are wondering if you could clarify legato within this library? Are the large sections also available with legato?




That might be a yes.


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 7, 2019)

Noeticus said:


>



Thanks for posting! <3


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks!

I simply used the Google cached version of the page.

When that does not work, I then try...



Internet Archive: Wayback Machine


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 7, 2019)

Forgive me for asking a question that may have already been addressed, but why does that first clip (the one where we all turned our speakers up) sound nothing like what's heard in the walkthrough? Is that an actual patch in the library? If so, what patch is it? And again, why does it sound so different?


----------



## Burkhard (Dec 7, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I think the horns are the only brass with legato in ark 1.
> 
> I was referencing a top dollar brass library that shipped without legato on trombones - was a bit tongue in cheek, although I suppose people who dont get the reference might be outright confused at what I was trying to say lol


I think you are talking about Spitfire Symphonic Brass? Besides the missing trombone legato there are other issues like many inconsistencies and some terribly detuned samples.

If OT had done a BF sale for the Berlin series this year I might have bought Berlin Brass. I own some brass libraries but Berlin to me sounds the most realistic. But now judging from the first JXL walkthrough I think they have created a very realistic sound again.

Now I ask myself and you guys: Where do you see the main differences or similarities between Berlin Brass and JXL brass?


Up to 4 single instruments in BB - not so important in my opinion
5 dynamic layers in JXLB (3 in BB?) - very important feature
JXLB does not have dynamic articulations like BB (crescendo, swells) but if the crossfading with 5 dynamic layers is good then they should be unnecessary
JXLB (besides the different solo instruments) has all instruments and more than BB
Tom and OT say that they paid much attention to consistency across dynamics and instruments which to me is the most important thing

I would really like to hear what you guys have to add or if you have different opinions. I am aware that the topic of this thread is "Tom here to talk about JXL brass" but I think it is part of the picture to discuss how JXLB sets itself apart from BB.


----------



## Burkhard (Dec 7, 2019)

Question for Tom:
Why did you record Horns a4 and Horns a6? These section sizes do not sound sooo different to me?
=> Maybe it's my bad hearing 
I can only imagine that based on the Horns a12 section they should be used for 2 or 3 voicings?


----------



## gjelul (Dec 7, 2019)

If OT had done a BF sale for the Berlin series this year I might have bought Berlin Brass. I own some brass libraries but Berlin to me sounds the most realistic. But now judging from the first JXL walkthrough I think they have created a very realistic sound again.



Up to 4 single instruments in BB - not so important in my opinion
5 dynamic layers in JXLB (3 in BB?) - very important feature
JXLB does not have dynamic articulations like BB (crescendo, swells) but if the crossfading with 5 dynamic layers is good then they should be unnecessary
JXLB (besides the different solo instruments) has all instruments and more than BB
Tom and OT say that they paid much attention to consistency across dynamics and instruments which to me is the most important thing


I was thinking the same exact thing, if Berlin Brass would have been on sale I would have probably gone for that one instead.

- _4 single instruments in BB_ - depending on ones workflow / style of writing it is important in my opinion 
- _5 dynamic layers in JXLB (3 in BB?) - very important feature._ I agree with you on this one, hopefully we can have the walkthroughs showing what's possible with JXL Brs.
- _JXLB (besides the different solo instruments) has all instruments and more than BB. _
You mean JXLBrs has more sections than BB? BB has more instruments than JXL Brass. Also, BB has more articulations as well.
- _Tom and OT say that they paid much attention to consistency across dynamics and instruments which to me is the most important thing._
I agree, imo, this will be the most important element of the library. When it comes to sound, the BB sounds great, and JXLBrs, from one of the two snippets we've heard so far, sounds good too.

- There is also the question of $. 
BB @ E799 vs JXLBrs @ E499 / E749 -- JXLBrs still cheaper than the BB.


----------



## David Gosnell (Dec 7, 2019)

I love Berlin Brass - despite some of its quirky ‘issues’, it is still the brass library that most sounds like actual brass, and that Arks fill in for the OTT FFF layer that BB doesn’t offer.

My main frustration has always been Capsule. I love the functionality, I don’t love every multi using up half a gig of ram just sitting in Kontakt fully purged. It means you have topped out 64G (with a full Berlin Orchestra) before you have played a single note. I hope Sine ports over some of the functionality, and if they have stuck with the adaptive legato concept, that Sine allows you to either have duplicated articulations in a multi or a less clunky way to switch adaptive legato on and off. But most, I hope Sine allows me to load a full, purged, ready to go template with all instruments and articulations loaded without using up all my Ram.

Based on the walkthrough, JXL Brass is a no-brainer *IF* Sine can be loaded purged without being a ram hog and therefore works for someone like me who works from a fully loaded template. I know I can achieve this with several slaves, but then that’s more VEP licences, more SSDs - well, lots more duplication and lots more to go wrong just when you don’t want it to.


----------



## Drundfunk (Dec 7, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Dear all on this site;
> 
> I am very proud the JXL Brass library is about to come out! So excited!!
> 
> ...


Hey Tom, just wanted to welcome you to the forum. The brass library looks promising. I want to hear more. The mixes (from you and Alan) in the first walkhthrough sound really nice. Was very close to hit the buy button when I heard that, but I still need some more information (also about Sine's performance). Looking forward to it! Hope the next demos and walkthroughs will blow me away completely.


----------



## meradium (Dec 7, 2019)

David Gosnell said:


> I love Berlin Brass - despite some of its quirky ‘issues’, it is still the brass library that most sounds like actual brass, and that Arks fill in for the OTT FFF layer that BB doesn’t offer.
> 
> My main frustration has always been Capsule. I love the functionality, I don’t love every multi using up half a gig of ram just sitting in Kontakt fully purged. It means you have topped out 64G (with a full Berlin Orchestra) before you have played a single note. I hope Sine ports over some of the functionality, and if they have stuck with the adaptive legato concept, that Sine allows you to either have duplicated articulations in a multi or a less clunky way to switch adaptive legato on and off. But most, I hope Sine allows me to load a full, purged, ready to go template with all instruments and articulations loaded without using up all my Ram.
> 
> Based on the walkthrough, JXL Brass is a no-brainer *IF* Sine can be loaded purged without being a ram hog and therefore works for someone like me who works from a fully loaded template. I know I can achieve this with several slaves, but then that’s more VEP licences, more SSDs - well, lots more duplication and lots more to go wrong just when you don’t want it to.



Agreed 200%! My slave actually just crashed again exactly because of this. It’s just such a waste of memory :(


----------



## Real JXL (Dec 10, 2019)

Stay tuned! Demo’s coming really soon plus more!! And please continue asking questions! Also there will be a youtube live when I do a run through the library! Stay tuned!


----------



## Tice (Dec 11, 2019)

Question: in your design philosophy for this library, did you take the stance that making it sound as real (true to a real orchestra) was key, or that the freedom a sample library brings of doing the unrealistic should be part of the pallet? (in other words, is your library also designed with doing the impossible in mind?)


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 11, 2019)

How likely is it that you will be releasing additional content/features/instruments for free to existing users (like Hans Zimmer Strings recently)?


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 11, 2019)

So many threads are dedicated to JXL Brass and it is unclear which one is correct. I would like to ask a question about round robins. Are they only on short patches? How about RR for Legato and Playable Runs?


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## matthieuL (Dec 11, 2019)

I discover in the trailer that the Tuba is not the common one (bass tuba) but a contrabass tuba.
Have the 2 instruments a different tone ? In oter words, can we use the contrabass tuba as a bass tuba ?


----------



## Tice (Dec 11, 2019)

Ok, I LOVE this new trailer!
I noticed the rest of the orchestra is accompanying the brass here. I was wondering about the way it was mixed.
You can clearly tell that the brass is given center stage here, being by far the loudest. But was that done because it's the brass that's being sold here, or because it is the best way to mix the brass into an orchestra? Figuring out the best way of mixing and mastering brass with the rest of an orchestra is extremely hard to get right, and differs per sample library being used. So I really wonder what the optimal mixing would be for this particular setup if trying to realistically mix it into a full orchestra.
Tom, your thoughts on this?


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 11, 2019)

Tice said:


> Ok, I LOVE this new trailer!
> I noticed the rest of the orchestra is accompanying the brass here. I was wondering about the way it was mixed.
> You can clearly tell that the brass is given center stage here, being by far the loudest. But was that done because it's the brass that's being sold here, or because it is the best way to mix the brass into an orchestra? Figuring out the best way of mixing and mastering brass with the rest of an orchestra is extremely hard to get right, and differs per sample library being used. So I really wonder what the optimal mixing would be for this particular setup if trying to realistically mix it into a full orchestra.
> Tom, your thoughts on this?



Yes I was also wondering about this as well. I hope Junkie gives a few pointers on how to mix this library with other sections.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 11, 2019)

A great demo composition, very well done, Sir Tom.


----------



## I like music (Dec 11, 2019)

Benjamin Duk said:


>




Noooooo ... my wallet can only get so empty.


----------



## Consona (Dec 11, 2019)

Benjamin Duk said:


>



Honestly, in the first 4 seconds, you know it's samples. Nonetheless, the sound is great.


----------



## shawnsingh (Dec 11, 2019)

I like music said:


> Noooooo ... my wallet can only get so empty.



That's what credit cards are for


----------



## Fitz (Dec 11, 2019)

Consona said:


> Honestly, in the first 4 seconds, you know it's samples. Nonetheless, the sound is great.


People on this board are so critical, it's unbelievable. These ARE samples. Tom, this library sounds fantastic.


----------



## Consona (Dec 11, 2019)

Fitz said:


> People on this board are so critical, it's unbelievable. These ARE samples. Tom, this library sounds fantastic.


I'm sorry, but that was my first impression. It's 1:54 video and in the 3rd second it's crystal clear already that it's samples. What should I do? Should I pretend it sounds otherwise?

Jeez, everything is dramazone here. I complimented the library for sounding great. That's way more positive than what I said about some other products.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 11, 2019)

Consona said:


> I'm sorry, but that was my first impression. It's 1:54 video and in the 3rd second it's crystal clear already that it's samples. What should I do? Should I pretend it sounds otherwise?
> 
> Jeez, everything is dramazone here. I complimented the library for sounding great. That's way more positive than what I said about some other products.



Yeh I agree. People seem to get riled up when you criticise things here.

I dislike the notion we are all supposed to just fawn over everything and say how wonderful this library and orchestra tools are etc.

If everyone just goes about saying how wonderful everything is, it all just loses meaning. 

As you say, the trumpets at the start are not convincing. 

Overall though, it sounds really good. I still want to hear how it does lyrical/legato lines. This piece is very "shorts " orientated.


----------



## Consona (Dec 11, 2019)

You know, this is what listening to music played by a real orchestra does to you. I was listening to Herrmann lately, then went to listen to the so highly praised Andy Blaney's demo for Herrmann Toolkit, where people in the comment section raved how realistic that sounds. You know what? It sounded like crap. Like effin' crap. After listening to the real lively vivid thing, it was so painful listening to the sampled orchestra trying its best to sound like something organic. It sounded so fake it shocked me. I wasn't expecting it would sound so bad. It is what it is. To some people that demo sounded fantastic, dunno why, but after listening to the real deal, I can't compliment that demo.

Here, this is how "live" Herrmann sounds:


There's nothing more to add, I'm afraid.


----------



## Consona (Dec 11, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> Yeh I agree. People seem to get riled up when you criticise things here.
> 
> I dislike the notion we are all supposed to just fawn over everything and say how wonderful this library and orchestra tools are etc.
> 
> ...


Exactly.


And I actually want to buy some instruments from this library if the a la carte is still happening, which I hope says enough about how much I like this library.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 11, 2019)

Consona said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> And I actually want to buy some instruments from this library if the a la carte is still happening, which I hope says enough about how much I like this library.



This was in another post by Orchestral Tools:

"Single Instruments will be available really soon, but not with the release of Junkie XL Brass on the 16th Dec.
You can install SINE on 3 different machines!
Other OT libraries will be added to SINE over the next few months. We’ll let you know as soon as they’re available. SINE is really going to transform what you can do with those libraries.
Junkie XL Brass comes with Download a-la-carte, and when we add our other libraries to SINE this will then be available with them too."


----------



## Consona (Dec 11, 2019)

Benjamin Duk said:


> This was in another post by Orchestral Tools:
> 
> "Single Instruments will be available really soon, but not with the release of Junkie XL Brass on the 16th Dec.
> You can install SINE on 3 different machines!
> ...


Thank you. That's great. Curious about the full library/single instruments price ratio.


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 11, 2019)

Consona said:


> You know, this is what listening to music played by a real orchestra does to you. I was listening to Herrmann lately, then went to listen to the so highly praised Andy Blaney's demo for Herrmann Toolkit, where people in the comment section raved how realistic that sounds. You know what? It sounded like crap. Like effin' crap. After listening to the real lively vivid thing, it was so painful listening to the sampled orchestra trying its best to sound like something organic. It sounded so fake it shocked me. I wasn't expecting it would sound so bad. It is what it is. To some people that demo sounded fantastic, dunno why, but after listening to the real deal, I can't compliment that demo.
> 
> Here, this is how "live" Herrmann sounds:
> 
> ...



I started to do little mock-ups of a few bars of Hedwigs Theme, every now and then.
Its shocking how shitty some stuff sounds with VI. I'm no expert with mock-ups, but I can't imagine getting close to the "magic" of the real deal.
But I think in VI-World, the Andy Blaney stuff is really good, I'd be interested if there are mock-ups you find way better. I thought Henri Vartio's "Hard Play" sounds pretty organic, but of course you can hear it's not real if you know how VI's sound different from real stuff.

I'll be honest, when I bought my first professional library 14 months ago, I thought everything sounded indistinguishable from a real orchestra. But then I started to listen to lots of classical music and before you know it, every VI starts to sound funny.
But I think JKL Brass sounds surprisingly real, and also good, which doesn't need to be the same.


----------



## G_Erland (Dec 11, 2019)

Consona said:


> I'm sorry, but that was my first impression. It's 1:54 video and in the 3rd second it's crystal clear already that it's samples. What should I do? Should I pretend it sounds otherwise?
> 
> Jeez, everything is dramazone here. I complimented the library for sounding great. That's way more positive than what I said about some other products.


Id love for you to be spesific about what makes it so obvious, and I think people are reacting to sweeping critique which is immune to counterargument, rather than critique itself. Surely there are many aspects that characterize a sound - so «different» doesnt necessarily say «samples», Id think. The Blaney demo for instance - factor in the differences between the two composers, the orchestrator (if BH had «help») the recording, recording medium and obviously the cumulative competence of the players and conductor as well as the technicians involved in the recordings, then there are many things that would make wast differences, other than it being «samples», which off course are actual recordings.

Back to the thread: In my humble opinion this is state of the art, incredible work and innovation, congratulations to all involved! I really want the lib. And Im actually thinking about the preorder tutorial as great value, it would a big ol´ fun time to enjoy in a life! Sine, with single instruments, it is my hunch, will make OT the only sample provider I need to concider, cant wait for monday! But wait, what will I test Sine with if I dont preorder?!


----------



## Consona (Dec 11, 2019)

Uiroo said:


> I started to do little mock-ups of a few bars of Hedwigs Theme, every now and then.
> Its shocking how shitty some stuff sounds with VI. I'm no expert with mock-ups, but I can't imagine getting close to the "magic" of the real deal.
> But I think in VI-World, the Andy Blaney stuff is really good, I'd be interested if there are mock-ups you find way better. I thought Henri Vartio's "Hard Play" sounds pretty organic, but of course you can hear it's not real if you know how VI's sound different from real stuff.
> 
> ...


@AlexanderSchiborr has, hands down, the best mock-ups I've heard.

And yes, that's a common experience, I'd say. Once you learn to hear like real instruments sound, you feel when something's off, you recognize samples.


----------



## mralmostpopular (Dec 11, 2019)

Consona said:


> @AlexanderSchiborr has, hands down, the best mock-ups I've heard.
> 
> And yes, that's a common experience, I'd say. Once you learn to hear like real instruments sound, you feel when something's off, you recognize samples.



I think the thing is that while we might recognize samples, the general public does not (up to a point). The reality is that a lot of composition work These days is less “mock-up” and more final product. The more expressive the library, the more expressive composers are able to write before it sets off the fake instrument alarm bells. Too much stuff is being written overly simplistic because it’s easier to make it sound realistic.


----------



## Consona (Dec 11, 2019)

G_Erland said:


> Id love for you to be spesific about what makes it so obvious, and I think people are reacting to sweeping critique which is immune to counterargument, rather than critique itself. Surely there are many aspects that characterize a sound - so «different» doesnt necessarily say «samples», Id think. The Blaney demo for instance - factor in the differences between the two composers, the orchestrator (if BH had «help») the recording, recording medium and obviously the cumulative competence of the players and conductor as well as the technicians involved in the recordings, then there are many things that would make wast differences, other than it being «samples», which off course are actual recordings.


Forget orchestration and whatnot. Samples are dead, stagnant, rigid. That's the difference. A passage played by a real instrument is vivid and organic. Listen to that Herrmann piece and try to replicate that with VIs. You'll find for yourself where the difference is.

What makes it obvious? It sounds like trumpet sounds played on a keyboard and not like a passage played by a real section. It would need way more CC-dynamics work to make it sound like a fluent line. I don't even know whether JXL Brass shorts can be modified via a CC-dynamics curve. So one would have to use CC-volume.


----------



## Consona (Dec 11, 2019)

mralmostpopular said:


> I think the thing is that while we might recognize samples, the general public does not (up to a point). The reality is that a lot of composition work These days is less “mock-up” and more final product. The more expressive the library, the more expressive composers are able to write before it sets off the fake instrument alarm bells. Too much stuff is being written overly simplistic because it’s easier to make it sound realistic.


I just shared my first impression. I was pumped to hear a brand new trailer and literally the first thing that smacked me over my face was "sounds like a keyboard patch"... I don't want to mire into another debate on the nature of samples. It just, the impression was so strong, I wrote it here.

Sampling instruments is very hard. Too precise and it sounds dead, too untamed and it sounds like a s**t-faced mariachi band.
The crucial thing is to be able to control the samples well.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 11, 2019)

Consona said:


> I'm sorry, but that was my first impression. It's 1:54 video and in the 3rd second it's crystal clear already that it's samples. What should I do? Should I pretend it sounds otherwise?
> 
> Jeez, everything is dramazone here. I complimented the library for sounding great. That's way more positive than what I said about some other products.


How dare you have an opinion!


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 11, 2019)

Consona said:


> Thank you. That's great. Curious about the full library/single instruments price ratio.



Whilst I don't know prices, support got back to me and said a few instruments would likely be more expensive than the pre-order price. What I expected to be fair. It didn't sound like they would be an option on release either. Again, what I expected and probably a wise decision.

On opinions, I like to hear experienced guys views. Gives balance to my inexperience and late night drunken impulse buys. Like you say, there's no gain in every person just saying 'wow' or 'insta-buy' to each new release video. Only to hear it getting ripped for this and that 1 month later.


----------



## Real JXL (Dec 11, 2019)

Dear all, I worked tirelessly on this demo the last week... This is all midi programming... this comes straight out of my cubase template... JXL Brass; Cinematic Strings; Berlin Strings OST; Berlin Woods OST; custom stuff added... No additional mixing or processing... I did add more reverb to brass to taste! I will upload video’s soon on my socials how I made this... Shoot me comments or questions!! Big hug to you all!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 11, 2019)

Consona said:


> @AlexanderSchiborr has, hands down, the best mock-ups I've heard.
> 
> And yes, that's a common experience, I'd say. Once you learn to hear like real instruments sound, you feel when something's off, you recognize samples.



Can you give some examples for Alexander? I tried to search for him here, but he limits people from searching him here.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 11, 2019)

The dynamic range and especially the crescendos and swells sound phenomenal! Amazing writing and programming!
Are there any demos of any very soft Brass writing? Sorry, such demanding diva behaviour!


----------



## Kony (Dec 11, 2019)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Can you give some examples for Alexander? I tried to search for him here, but he limits people from searching him here.


He's easy to find on Soundcloud


----------



## Consona (Dec 11, 2019)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Can you give some examples for Alexander? I tried to search for him here, but he limits people from searching him here.







__





Your Sample Modeling & Audio Modeling/SWAM orchestral songs


Please, I beseech you, let me hear your exposed noodlings, tests or finished songs using Sample Modeling Brass and Audio Modeling Woodwinds in orchestral contexts! I’ve heard a lot of ethnic/folk/90s/jazz fusion style stuff. But not enough orchestral examples. Feel free to mention if you used...




vi-control.net








__





Ponchielli - Update: Complete Suite (Attempt for extreme realism with sampled orchestra)


On the Hunt for achieving extreme realism with my sampled orchestra I tried a few new techniques out. Thanks for checking it out. And thanks for A. Ponchielli for the great catchy and grandiose music he has written. (worth a study just for the orchestrational devices imo.)




vi-control.net







James H said:


> On opinions, I like to hear experienced guys views. Gives balance to my inexperience and late night drunken impulse buys. Like you say, there's no gain in every person just saying 'wow' or 'insta-buy' to each new release video. Only to hear it getting ripped for this and that 1 month later.


Well, I wouldn't call myself "experienced", but I've picked some things up over the years using VIs and listening to music, I hope...

Sometimes, it's not about the library, but about the programming. When there's a bumpy legato, there's not much you can do with that scripting itself, of course, but when it comes to some actual passages of midi notes, you can definitely make them sound better just by knowing what to do. Using CCs, some automation in your DAW, etc. So something you hear in demos can be a shortcoming of the library or just the programming.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 11, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Dear all, I worked tirelessly on this demo the last week... This is all midi programming... this comes straight out of my cubase template... JXL Brass; Cinematic Strings; Berlin Strings OST; Berlin Woods OST; custom stuff added... No additional mixing or processing... I did add more reverb to brass to taste! I will upload video’s soon on my socials how I made this... Shoot me comments or questions!! Big hug to you all!



Hey Junkie, would you be able to provide us with those Cubase demo files so that when we download the library we can use it as a study piece as well?


----------



## G_Erland (Dec 11, 2019)

Im very eager to hear softer sounds!


----------



## borisb2 (Dec 11, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Dear all, I worked tirelessly on this demo the last week... This is all midi programming... this comes straight out of my cubase template... JXL Brass; Cinematic Strings; Berlin Strings OST; Berlin Woods OST; custom stuff added... No additional mixing or processing... I did add more reverb to brass to taste! I will upload video’s soon on my socials how I made this... Shoot me comments or questions!! Big hug to you all!



Jesus Mother earth.. these are the best brass sounds I have ever heard from a library!!! Well done, Tom!


----------



## staypuft (Dec 12, 2019)

Consona said:


> After listening to the real lively vivid thing, it was so painful listening to the sampled orchestra trying its best to sound like something organic. It sounded so fake it shocked me. I wasn't expecting it would sound so bad. It is what it is.



The same could be said about any mockup, including the ones you linked. I´m highly critical and heard countless red flags in those examples. JXLB is the best brass money can buy atm, unless you are a masochist: https://www.samplemodeling.com/en/index.php

Any lack of realism in Tom´s demos is due to time constraints. Can you imagine what is like to deep sample a brass ens while working on FOUR blockbusters simultaneously AND to promote said brass library AND write a fucking great demo while working on more blockbusters?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 12, 2019)

its VI control, we are here to talk about virtual instruments

if you want something that is indistinguishable from an actual orchestra pay for one. If you want a tool to make music that sounds orchestral - you're in the right place. 

the average lay person will literally take anything musical with stride. Mike vertas' adventure strings piece is a great example.. it's not realistic - and it's dead obvious that its samples, but it makes music none the less


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 12, 2019)

staypuft said:


> The same could be said about any mockup, including the ones you linked. I´m highly critical and heard countless red flags in those examples. JXLB is the best brass money can buy atm, unless you are a masochist: https://www.samplemodeling.com/en/index.php
> 
> Any lack of realism in Tom´s demos is due to time constraints. Can you imagine what is like to deep sample a brass ens while working on FOUR blockbusters simultaneously AND to promote said brass library AND write a fucking great demo while working on more blockbusters?


I cant imagine the pay check from even a single one of those gigs... 1st world issue haha


----------



## staypuft (Dec 12, 2019)

One thing is certain:: Tom ain´t doing this for the money. If later on the consensus is that we need more articulations or mutes or fx or whatever, knowing him and how he feels about giving back to the community, I´m sure he won´t spare any effort to improve his library, unlike others who waste time with dubious excuses. If it´s in the form of a paid expansion, fine by me, Orchestral Tools still needs to pay the bills.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 12, 2019)

staypuft said:


> One thing is certain:: Tom ain´t doing this for the money. If later on the consensus is that we need more articulations or mutes or fx or whatever, knowing him and how he feels about giving back to the community, I´m sure he won´t spare any effort to improve his library, unlike others who waste time with dubious excuses. If it´s in the form of a paid expansion, fine by me, Orchestral Tools still needs to pay the bills.


that's sort of wrong, Tom probably just wasnt happy with the tools available that he uses to work quickly and efficiently while enjoying himself. 

having a good mockup makes him better at his job, gets him more gigs, frees up more time, he makes more money

tom is just generous enough to split the bill with us so we all have a better tool


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 12, 2019)

staypuft said:


> One thing is certain:: Tom ain´t doing this for the money. If later on the consensus is that we need more articulations or mutes or fx or whatever, knowing him and how he feels about giving back to the community, I´m sure he won´t spare any effort to improve his library, unlike others who waste time with dubious excuses. If it´s in the form of a paid expansion, fine by me, Orchestral Tools still needs to pay the bills.



True. No doubt for him, just spending the time doing another film would have been far more profitable and i'm sure he is not short of offers!


----------



## Consona (Dec 12, 2019)

staypuft said:


> The same could be said about any mockup, including the ones you linked. I´m highly critical and heard countless red flags in those examples. JXLB is the best brass money can buy atm, unless you are a masochist: https://www.samplemodeling.com/en/index.php
> 
> Any lack of realism in Tom´s demos is due to time constraints. Can you imagine what is like to deep sample a brass ens while working on FOUR blockbusters simultaneously AND to promote said brass library AND write a fucking great demo while working on more blockbusters?


I didn't claim those mock-ups sound 100% real. Of course there are moments where you can tell it's samples. But those mock-ups are great in comparison to some others. It's not binary, it's a scale.

I can imagine JXL has tons of work, be that as it may, that demo part sounded rather "keyboardish". Hope I don't have to justify my comment yet again.


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 12, 2019)

Making of JXLBrass EP3 is on OT. :D - Love it!








Tom Holkenborg's Brass


Tom Holkenborg's Brass offers a full orchestral brass set-up in a single package, recorded with a highly consistent set of articulations for all instruments and sections. Classic brass instruments - including trumpets, french horns, trombones, cimbassi and a tuba - were sampled in several...




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 12, 2019)

Consona said:


> I didn't claim those mock-ups sound 100% real. Of course there are moments where you can tell it's samples. But those mock-ups are great in comparison to some others. It's not binary, it's a scale.
> 
> I can imagine JXL has tons of work, be that as it may, that demo part sounded rather "keyboardish". Hope I don't have to justify my comment yet again.



I could definitely continue this conversation with you - but that's better off in PMs because there's more than one issue there. I think what I'm going to say is a lot more important than debating the topic with you, especially since there are only a few demos that legitimately suspend my disbelief for any library ever, and it's completely dependent on writing exactly what the library can do. 

The primary thing to remember is that realism is not binary either, and unless there is something jarringly "wrong" sounding, the layman doesn't know or care if it's a real orchestra. It might need reminding daily, but we do not have expensive sample libraries to painstakingly recreate real recordings of pieces - we have sample libraries because it's a tool to help people tasked with creating music for people to listen to. Tom's profession requires he create a sound that enhances the scene/game - not that he make a convincing mockup of swan lake. Without a reference recording -your average person won't really be tipped off that it's not real unless you ask them the question(which simply makes them suspicious that it's not actually real). And the ones who noticed probably give absolutely 0 craps. The entire genre of video game music proves the futility in nitpicking wether or not your refined nose can sniff out imposter mockups. JXL's product is to convince the people with a hell of a lot more money than any of us that they should pay him, and fund a live orchestra for a piece he made based on the demo he's going to hand in to them. 


I for one, cannot wait to get my hands on it - as I'm already familiar with how to phrase things using varied length notes, and for brass and energetic woodwind writing - this is the best way to write phrases anyways. Playing a legato patch to write things is unfortunately extremely apparent - and it's a side effect in modern composers that write a particular way simply because of the early days of having a sustain patch and a staccato patch and writing everything with those two things.


----------



## Orkpack (Dec 12, 2019)

The Demos are fantastic. I am a Pre saler  I would like to se a indept Video a making of for the Demos. Witch voicing do you use. ectra….


----------



## blackzeroaudio (Dec 12, 2019)

Benjamin Duk said:


> Hey Junkie, would you be able to provide us with those Cubase demo files so that when we download the library we can use it as a study piece as well?



This would be absolutely awesome.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 13, 2019)

Second Walkthrough!


----------



## Fitz (Dec 13, 2019)

Benjamin Duk said:


> Hey Junkie, would you be able to provide us with those Cubase demo files so that when we download the library we can use it as a study piece as well?


Great idea. PLEASE do this!


----------



## Tice (Dec 13, 2019)

Call me weird, but so far I've actually been the most impressed with the tuba. Counter to many other libraries you can clearly hear it fill the whole room, and you can clearly hear the high resonance it has. I wonder what you did to create such a sound where others could not?


----------



## AlexRuger (Dec 13, 2019)

Tice said:


> Call me weird, but so far I've actually been the most impressed with the tuba. Counter to many other libraries you can clearly hear it fill the whole room, and you can clearly hear the high resonance it has. I wonder what you did to create such a sound where others could not?


Not weird at all, this is the best sampled tuba I've heard by _far._


----------



## Tice (Dec 13, 2019)

Glad I'm not the only one then!


----------



## Real JXL (Dec 13, 2019)

Dear sample friends! I love to read all the comments here! It takes me back in the day when I started to buy gear... please let me indulge you... So, things were way more expensive in the early 80’s. To buy a decent synth or sampler you needed at least 3000$ or more... So I would go from music shop to music shop... Internet was not a thing and hardware synth or sampler you could NOT download from your couch! Also every shop was or was not a dealer for a specific synth! One music store was a Yahama dealer eg dx7... others were Roland dealers eg Juno 106 or JP8... Others did Korg... Others did Kawai and so forth.... My super hard earned dollars were burning in my wallet! But what to buy? You collected brochures... went to live shows and talked to keyboards players... go to industry shows like Namm... or equivalents in the rest of the world... One box offered this But not That? Others offered That but not This? Aaaaggghhhh WHAT TO DO???

I went through this for years and years!

Let’s appreciate a few new things here for all of us before we buy anything;

WE HAVE INTERNET!!!!

We can listen to high quality demo’s
We can watch the plugin in action
We can watch tutorials 
We can join forums to discuss
We can read online the features
We can enjoy how much cheaper everything is

Ok, those are the benefits now compared to 83

But!!!! The money you’re about to spend is your hard earned money! You made it on your own and your about to spend it on something! 

You deserve the highest honor if you do so on any library! That company should really acknowledge your loyalty for doing so.

They should deliver top notch products with no failures. Or at least fantastic customer service! And keep you informed on updates.

In 82 the scrutiny on hardware synths and samplers were insane... Once you roll out it better be fucking perfect because there is no online firmware or software update...

In 2019 people tend to roll out stuff that shouldn’t be released in the first place... 

Sure, let’s take all our first buyers as guinny pigs or beta testers and lets see from there.... that’s NOT the way forward

Long story short;

I admire the brutal criticism on this forum! Hell yeah! Its your hard earned hundreds of dollars! I would be too!

I also admire the love of fans from the start! It’s your hundreds of dollars too!

All I can say is that I put all the energy I had to make this a stellar library for you guys!

I am a solid guy. The OT guys are rock solid guys.

We want to make you kings of brass writing! Kings of brass production!

We will be there with you all the time to improve our product! We listen to what say to make things better!

I’ve been interactive from the start to get your guys input and a lot of it is in here.

For starters join me coming monday 8am pst for a youtube live on my channel...

Ask any question and I will answer it with the whole library loaded for playback and show casing!

Whether you bitch or you love... to me you’re all the same! You’re passionate music lovers programmers composers! And your opinion matters!

But please... lets be happy its 2019 and not 1982!!

Big hug to you all!

Xxx

Tom


----------



## Redavery (Dec 13, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Dear sample friends! I love to read all the comments here! It takes me back in the day when I started to buy gear... please let me indulge you... So, things were way more expensive in the early 80’s. To buy a decent synth or sampler you needed at least 3000$ or more... So I would go from music shop to music shop... Internet was not a thing and hardware synth or sampler you could NOT download from your couch! Also every shop was or was not a dealer for a specific synth! One music store was a Yahama dealer eg dx7... others were Roland dealers eg Juno 106 or JP8... Others did Korg... Others did Kawai and so forth.... My super hard earned dollars were burning in my wallet! But what to buy? You collected brochures... went to live shows and talked to keyboards players... go to industry shows like Namm... or equivalents in the rest of the world... One box offered this But not That? Others offered That but not This? Aaaaggghhhh WHAT TO DO???
> 
> I went through this for years and years!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom hopefully one day I can win an award maybe using a vst by you!


----------



## Kony (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks Tom - that's a fantastic attitude and approach! And I'm looking forward to using JXL brass at some point in the near future (timing not great for me at the moment).

I would say one thing though is that, in relation to this comment



Real JXL said:


> My super hard earned dollars were burning in my wallet! But what to buy?



judging by the amount of synths you have, you ended up buying them all


----------



## purple (Dec 13, 2019)

Burkhard said:


> I think you are talking about Spitfire Symphonic Brass? Besides the missing trombone legato there are other issues like many inconsistencies and some terribly detuned samples.
> 
> If OT had done a BF sale for the Berlin series this year I might have bought Berlin Brass. I own some brass libraries but Berlin to me sounds the most realistic. But now judging from the first JXL walkthrough I think they have created a very realistic sound again.
> 
> ...




Hmm I agree with most of your points, however I would have much preferred to see a second solo player for each instrument rather than a12 patches. Writing harmonies and supporting figures sounds really thin when it's just a single player essentially overdubbed, especially when those harmonies occasionally go to a unison. The a12 patches seem gimmicky and practically not timbrally(is that a word?) different than a6. In fact I think the difference between a6 and a12 seems no different than if they just recorded another a6 patch with 6 new musicians. Also, the lack of solo bass trombone is a disappointment, but I quite like the bass trombone in CSB anyways for the most part.


Overall I feel that this library sounds decent in the loud, hyped moments, but seems to really shine on those rare situations when they show the more intimate chorale sound. I wish they'd showcase that more because to my ears those moments were the best in the walkthrough and made me genuinely smile.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 13, 2019)

It's so good to listen to demos, watch walktrough videos and read these lines.
It's all about music.
Pre-ordered and now I'm starting to save money for strings.


----------



## Consona (Dec 14, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Dear sample friends! I love to read all the comments here! It takes me back in the day when I started to buy gear... please let me indulge you... So, things were way more expensive in the early 80’s. To buy a decent synth or sampler you needed at least 3000$ or more... So I would go from music shop to music shop... Internet was not a thing and hardware synth or sampler you could NOT download from your couch! Also every shop was or was not a dealer for a specific synth! One music store was a Yahama dealer eg dx7... others were Roland dealers eg Juno 106 or JP8... Others did Korg... Others did Kawai and so forth.... My super hard earned dollars were burning in my wallet! But what to buy? You collected brochures... went to live shows and talked to keyboards players... go to industry shows like Namm... or equivalents in the rest of the world... One box offered this But not That? Others offered That but not This? Aaaaggghhhh WHAT TO DO???
> 
> I went through this for years and years!
> 
> ...


I am broke as f**k now, but my number one priority is to save money for some individual JXL Brass instruments. Cannot wait to finally have a brass library that sounds awesome and can handle fast runs and agile lines.

Thank you and OT guys for making buying single instruments possible! So grateful for that. Cheers!


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 14, 2019)

I really thought about getting JXL Brass, but seeing how BBCSO turned out I shied away and decided to buy CSB. I really don't want to buy anything which isn't reviewed, owning sample libraries you don't use feels kinda nasty (looking at you United Strings of Europe).

So, if your money is really that hard earned, waiting a year to see how it turned out would be the best option.
If JXL Brass lives up to the hype I'll definitely buy it the next time it's on sale.

edit: Hype isn't meant in a negative sense, i'm hyped/excited.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 14, 2019)

Tice said:


> Call me weird, but so far I've actually been the most impressed with the tuba. Counter to many other libraries you can clearly hear it fill the whole room, and you can clearly hear the high resonance it has. I wonder what you did to create such a sound where others could not?


the berlin tuba was also excellent, it's the room + mics


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 14, 2019)

I don't feel the "hype" in this case.
What I see is a lot of work done by professional developers and composers to create an amazing library and an extremely versatile player.
Tolerable marketing, modest communication and fair price. 
I feel like I'm not going to be disappointed now.


----------



## G_Erland (Dec 14, 2019)

Mr. Tom, I preordered. I figure you only live once, and Im looking forward to taking part in your preorder masterclass! Kindly, let us know the date as much in advance as possible! In case you think its fun - Ill use JXL brass in an art project requiring something like a film soundtrack, and your recordings will go all the way to final render. Good luck and thanks for all your hard, and often philanthropic, work.


----------



## Consona (Dec 14, 2019)

tadam said:


> I don't feel the "hype" in this case.
> What I see is a lot of work done by professional developers and composers to create an amazing library and an extremely versatile player.
> Tolerable marketing, modest communication and fair price.
> I feel like I'm not going to be disappointed now.


Yep. It feels very genuine, an attempt to make something that will stand the test of time rather than cashing in on some famous names and whatnot, even though JXL is a big name now.

Glad JXL has decided to work with OT. I know all the companies work hard to make great products, but so far OT+JXL wins, for me. I will support this collaboration, the attention to detail, no half-assed sampling, great new sample engine, combining an amazing sound with really good playability... Hope they will fix those phase issues I heard in some demos and it is golden.



Uiroo said:


> I really thought about getting JXL Brass, but seeing how BBCSO turned out I shied away and decided to buy CSB. I really don't want to buy anything which isn't reviewed, owning sample libraries you don't use feels kinda nasty (looking at you United Strings of Europe).
> 
> So, if your money is really that hard earned, waiting a year to see how it turned out would be the best option.
> If JXL Brass lives up to the hype I'll definitely buy it the next time it's on sale.
> ...


Yea, I am now very careful when it comes to buying new libraries. I am rather trying to improve my skills with the libraries I own than buying something new. I burnt myself quite a few times. No demo, no resale, lessons learned.

I will definitely wait for reviews of JXL, but so far, it seems it will be well worth my money.

I am curious about the individual instruments prices. How much more money will it take to collect the library instrument by instrument rather than bying it as a whole?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 14, 2019)

Consona said:


> Yep. It feels very genuine, an attempt to make something that will stand the test of time rather than cashing in on some famous names and whatnot, even though JXL is a big name now.
> 
> Glad JXL has decided to work with OT. I know all the companies work hard to make great products, but so far OT+JXL wins, for me. I will support this collaboration, the attention to detail, no half-assed sampling, great new sample engine, combining an amazing sound with really good playability... Hope they will fix those phase issues I heard in some demos and it is golden.
> 
> ...


I think you can "bundle price" upgrade from early presentations.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 14, 2019)

I think where this excels, from listening to the demos and walkthroughs is the "bite" on the attack for the top dynamic layers. 

A lot of brass libraries dont have that, or at least dont have it to this extent.

Also, the transitions between the different shorts sound very consistent which instantly helps the musicality of a phrase.

The agility of the staccatisimo for the trombones is mightily impressive and the tone of the horns in general is gorgeous. Also the low brass together just sounds filthy (in a good way!)!

I still have my reservations about the overall sound of the trumpets slightly, and I dont think the legato is anything revolutionary or beyond what we've had already (there were a few dodgy bits for the horns in the walkthrough). However I think the plus points mentioned above far outweigh those minor issues.


----------



## Tice (Dec 14, 2019)

To me the library sounds like a really amazing backbone to keep expanding on. I'm really hoping that the same techniques and general design philosophies that were used to create this will continue to be used in the future for more and more articulations and techniques. The room, players, recording techniques, post processing and all the people involved obviously make up a winning formula. So I hope they keep using that formula.


----------



## purple (Dec 14, 2019)

Consona said:


> I am broke as f**k now, but my number one priority is to save money for some individual JXL Brass instruments. Cannot wait to finally have a brass library that sounds awesome and can handle fast runs and agile lines.
> 
> Thank you and OT guys for making buying single instruments possible! So grateful for that. Cheers!


Yeah... I really wish I had not pulled the trigger on MSB. Hate to see so many gigabytes collecting digital dust.


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm sold...The brass sounds insanely huge and the amount of work is clearly evident from the walkthroughs. This was a big deal for me, as it's mostly a hobby and I've never preordered anything ever before. EEEEPPP! Really looking forward to the release of this.

Sine, JXLBrass and the Masterclass. Absolutely buzzing!

Now to wait for JXL Strings!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 15, 2019)

Peter Satera said:


> I'm sold...The brass sounds insanely huge and the amount of work is clearly evident from the walkthroughs. This was a big deal for me, as it's mostly a hobby and I've never preordered anything ever before. EEEEPPP! Really looking forward to the release of this.
> 
> Sine, JXLBrass and the Masterclass. Absolutely buzzing!
> 
> Now to wait for JXL Strings!


And JXL Perc!


----------



## CromoFX (Dec 15, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> And JXL Perc!



Not to forget JXL Winds!!!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 15, 2019)

CromoFX said:


> Not to forget JXL Winds!!!


Nope not a thing  http://jxlwinds.com


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 15, 2019)

I caved and pre-ordered. Je bent bedankt, Tom!


----------



## Tice (Dec 15, 2019)

I'd also be all over a JXL software modular synthesis plugin for use in hybrid orchestra...


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 15, 2019)

I've asked this question already in the other thread, but it was buried under a discussion about HZP vs. LAMP.

So the question is: how effective is the purge function?
What's the RAM-fingerprint of the full section (soloists x4) when fully purged?


----------



## matthieuL (Dec 15, 2019)

Interested too by the answer !
I think we will not have all answers before pre-order ends (I still have myself an unanswered question : do manual trills sound good, and if yes with which articulations ?)


----------



## MatthewleBlom (Dec 15, 2019)

Real JXL said:


> Haha!! With that dutch accent I hope!!


Do Dutch with accents get an extra pre-order discount?
You know, real Dutch always try to get a first row seat for a dubbeltje (which used to be 10cents back in the hardware sample days). 

I have a very bad accent so maybe that doesn't apply.

I'm quite eager on the ppp velocity layers which quite often doesn't exist.


----------



## abrasounds (Dec 15, 2019)

Okay, I took the plunge and preordered after a lot of thought. I was in need of a Brass library, that’s why I decided to do it. First time preordering something and I have high hopes!

Also very nice of Tom to be so involved in this, even at this point, being active in the forums, making some demos and posting here and there, that’s a very cool attitude!

Now here’s hopping that it doesn’t disappoint tomorrow and that it surpasses any expectations!


----------



## David Gosnell (Dec 16, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> So the question is: how effective is the purge function?
> What's the RAM-fingerprint of the full section (soloists x4) when fully purged?



I have pre-ordered because the combination of the sound of the low brass and the new Sine functionality was enough for me - but if they have been able to improve on Capsule's memory handling (and can later move the Berlin Orchestra libraries into Sine) - I would be so chuffed! An AM mixdown to match (by which I mean 'closely approximate') the JXL AM Mix would be pretty cool too )


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 16, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> I've asked this question already in the other thread, but it was buried under a discussion about HZP vs. LAMP.
> 
> So the question is: how effective is the purge function?
> What's the RAM-fingerprint of the full section (soloists x4) when fully purged?



On Junkie's Live stream he mentioned that the purge function will purge all samples and when you start playing again it will just load those notes you played.


----------



## David Gosnell (Dec 16, 2019)

Benjamin Duk said:


> On Junkie's Live stream he mentioned that the purge function will purge all samples and when you start playing again it will just load those notes you played.


Which is definitely a good thing! The second part of Living Fossil's question is the really interesting bit - if having the Sine Player means they can purge without the player itself having a huge footprint - then that is justification for them creating their own player in itself. Capsule in Kontakt can purge - it just doesn't make much difference to the 'real' RAM usage when you do  )


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 16, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Nope not a thing  http://jxlwinds.com


Yet.


----------



## G_Erland (Dec 16, 2019)

So its tomorrow, then!


----------

